# [SOLVED] Formatting external (removable) SD card issues.



## System10

I have a Samsung Galaxy S II with a removable SD card that for some reason I cannot format or make use of.
Under "SD Card" in the Storage menu, the "Total space" field says "Unavailable", the "Available space" field says "Unavailable and both the "Mount SD card" and "Format SD card" fields are greyed out.
The card was formerly in a Nokia X3-02 but surely I should still be able to format it in a more capable handset?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Coolfreak

*Re: Formatting external (removable) SD card issues.*

You need to format it before you use it in another phone.

You need to connect it to a computer and format that way.


----------



## System10

*Re: Formatting external (removable) SD card issues.*

Yeah I've been told that. When I tried it none of my computers pick the card up when i stick it in the card reader. I know the reader's not faulty as other MicroSD cards work and the card still works in the Nokia so the card can't be faulty either.


----------



## Coolfreak

Try keeping it in the phone and plug it in the computer, then mount the SD card and format It that way.


----------



## System10

*Re: Formatting external (removable) SD card issues.*

Will give it a go, thanks.


----------

